# RAW STEAK?



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

What do you guys think?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Raw steak isnt the leaneset most nutritional meat out there but for special occasions it should be fine.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

stocking filler for the Ps.lol


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Lol . ....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

As long as you feed it very sparcely (like once or twice a month), it'll be fine.
Piranha's are mainly fish-eaters in the wild, and their digestive system isn't quite built for taking care of steak or similar, so I wouldn't feed it on a regular basis.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Stocking filler they will love


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

They will love it and i don't see why he couldn't feed it alot exept the fact it is not to lean!!


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Beef products have a few things to be concerned with:

1) Fat content; as stated above and elsewhere, you don't want to feed them too much fat, so be picky about the kind of beef you offer.

2) Not all beef muscle is the same in regard to digestability. I fed my reds London Broil, and they went nuts and ate it all. The next day, it was all on the bottom of the tank; they had thrown up. I think it was too fibrous, and as mentioned in another post above, piranhas don't have the best digestive tract for beef. So, I think you have to stick with the low fibrous tissue. The liver is a good example; it has a lot of blood and is a soft flesh compared to steak.

3) Also, I noticed the beef heart I get at the lfs is processed (not just cleaned, but ground and then re-formed). This definitely helps with what I mentioned in 2).

Overall, if you can get them a high-blood, easy to digest part of the cow that is low in fat, it is probably great for them.

RL


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I think is to tuff for their digestion system.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

give them A-1 sauce.with that steak. they will l;ove you for it


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

It should be fine but feed sparingly!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Once in a while is ok


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

if I fed my P's steak they would eat better than me


----------

